# Nearly Done My First Computer! *PREVIEW*



## petepete (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey guys, go lightly on me seeing as It's my first custom pc.

I'm sure you guys have heared of Clocked on the forums, the damn overclock fiend and computer monster, well you guessed it, he goes to my school and he came over and practically built my comp himself. 

So this is what I have, don't laugh, its decent according to Clocked

Intel pentium 4 3.6 Ghz (Going to OC to 4.0-3ish) aftermarket Zalman cooler CNPS9500, I was going to get the Freezer 7 Pro, but I didn't see it. Later saw they had it, but whatever that's still good I believe, if you could comment on that freezer I'd appreciate it if it's pretty good

Sapphire radeon 1900 XT, going to flash it to an XTX. Accelero X2 Aftermarket cooler

Asus P5WD2-E Premium, heared it overclocked well 

160 Gb Western Digital Caviar 72000 rpn (OS and Programs, dont need 10k rpm)

36 GB Western Digital Raptor 10,000 RPM (GAMES and GRAPHIC DESIGN)

Onboard soundcard for now

2GB OCZ Platinum 2gb DDR2 ram

Enermax Liberty 620 W, 80-85% efficientcy, not too sure at the moment.

CASE: Thermaltake Armor JR. 

Ill keep you informed on how it looks and Ill show you the pictures.

It looks beutiful and I hope to get good performance

Peter.

P.S-If you could comment on the CPU cooler I would appreciate it, I hope its good 

GOING TO GET PICS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!! 

NOTE: That case is not mine, but the black one looks mean, with Blue LEDS on the back fan and front


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

The CPU cooler is great. High-end air. I was gonna get it, but wanted to save $20 so I went with the TT Big Typhoon. But the Zalman CNPS9500 is one of the best air coolers out there. For the graphics cards, I woulda went with the Zalman VF900-Cu (goes w/ CPU cooler), but the Accelero X2 is still good.


----------

